# anxiety



## GranvilleGSD (Mar 28, 2007)

Any suggestions on what to give a dog with anxiety issues? Mainly separation anxiety. I tried Clomicalm from the vet, and had a dopey drugged dog, I don't want that.


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

Just out of curiosity, is the separation anxiety for a new dog or a dog you've had for a long time? The reason I ask is because when we adopted Sean he had major separation anxiety issues but for the most part we were able to work through them.


----------



## GranvilleGSD (Mar 28, 2007)

This is for a dog I've had 6 years since a puppy. We've worked through a lot but still having some issues. Has been worked up at vet, no obvious other problems. Just a basket case.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Whole Dog Journal did a report on "Kong Time" -- and gave it great reviews for handling seperation anxiety -- this is the devise that you fill with stuffed kongs - it releases them randomly over the day, giving a alterting sound a few minutes before the release. Somehow the dogs have this thing to listen for, to watch for when you are gone & it makes them less anxious.

THey aren't cheap but it might be worth a try anyway.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Do you have Patricia McConnell's booklet, "I'll Be Home Soon?" 

What herbal remedies have your tried? Have you tried the DAP plug-in and spray?


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Homeopathy might help. I would recommend working with a homeopathic vet, but maybe something here would help: 
http://mobile.associatedcontent.com/article/700837/treating_anxiety_disorders_with_homeopathy.html


----------



## GranvilleGSD (Mar 28, 2007)

I'll look into the book and see if I can find a homeopathic vet to visit. Funny how things like blasting fireworks don't phase her, but leaving the house does. Thanks.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

DAP never worked for me (although I wasn't necessarily using it for SA). My trainer suggested melatonin.


----------



## pussnrowl (Jun 5, 2006)

I have my girl on chinese herbs tian wang bu xin wan ( ginseng & zizyphus)
buy it at the health food store


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

Can I ask the dosage on the med?Athena is on that one and she isn't dopey at all, it just keeps her mind from racing and veering off when she gets worked up over scary things.You can PM me if you'd like.


----------



## Gib Laut (Feb 21, 2010)

I feel like the poster child for Bach Flower Remedies, but they worked so amazingly well with my boy's fear and anxiety after being attacked that I can't help but share the info.

Welcome to Bach Flowers for Pets

If you go into the section with articles, read the one on Rescue Remedy....it's inexpensive and safe and works well with separation anxiety according to many people. Just know, it takes a bit of time to work.


----------



## pussnrowl (Jun 5, 2006)

bach flower is great I am using that too


----------



## Nicnivin (Nov 6, 2009)

I LOVE Rescue Remedy, worked great on my girl who had separation anxiety. I also used it for my Min Pin when we brought Loki home, because she is dog aggressive. I always have a bottle.


----------

